# Ostern 2007 Touren am Karfreitag / Samstag / Sonntag / Montag



## Micro767 (31. März 2007)

Hi Leutz,

etwas knapp aber besser spät als nie !

Wie sieht es Touren mässig aus an Ostern ? Wer plant was ? Wo kann man mit fahren ?

Ich hab Freitag und Samstag MTB Besuch aus Waldhessen und natürlich wollen wir bei trockenem Wetter 2 Touren im schönen Odenwald drehen, mit ne grossen Pause zum Essen.

Dachte für den Samstag an ne fahrt von Bensheim/Heppenheim nach Lindenfels, da ist doch bestimmt auch wieder Bauern oder Ostermarkt.

Wie sieht Eure Planung aus ? 
Was ist denn z.B. im Neckartal denn geplant ?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (31. März 2007)

Ich wäre dabei.... habe nämlich auch noch nichts geplant. Vllt könnten wir ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. März 2007)

Wenn ihr mögt, könnte ich am SO ein Paar Trails am Königstuhl oder am Stein guiden.

Cheers.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (31. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mögt, könnte ich am SO ein Paar Trails am Königstuhl oder am Stein guiden.
> 
> Cheers.




Aber bitte nicht die wo wir letztes mal gefahren sind, sonst muss ich wieder alles runterschieben


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. März 2007)

Ich heuchle mal Interesse  Mal gucken, ob ich mir frei nehmen kann. Wäre mal wieder cool!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. April 2007)

Freitag bis Sonntag bin ich leider verplant. Montag wäre eventuell möglich. 

Eine Katzenbuckelrunde stünde mal wieder an, da haben sich ja letztes Mal alle gedrückt.


----------



## Bax (1. April 2007)

Hey, Micro und Trial-Knowledge! Da hätten wir ja fast schon unser Falschfahrer-Team zusammen. Wär' doch schön, mal ne gemeinsame Tour zu fahren. Über jeden weiteren Mitfahrer freuen wir uns natürlich besonders!

Bei mir ginge es am Montag oder am Dienstag.


----------



## sharky (1. April 2007)

im stuggiforum formiert sich grad eine tour am ostermontag, da die letzte katzenbuckelrunde ausfiel würd ich sagen wir holen die einfach an dem datum nach


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (1. April 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> im stuggiforum formiert sich grad eine tour am ostermontag, da die letzte katzenbuckelrunde ausfiel würd ich sagen wir holen die einfach an dem datum nach



Also ich fänds cool. Wäre mit meinem Bikekumpane sicher dabei. Wir wollten auch in den Ferien mal den Katzenbuggel anstreben, aber noch besser wenn eine ganze Gruppe da hinfährt.


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2007)

@Bax 
Conner768 und seine Frau kommt Karfreitag und Samstag zum Biken ja extra zu Besuch  CrazyMTB hab ich auch schon angeschrieben ob sie mit fährt.

Nur welche Touren wir an den 2 Tagen fahren sollen weiß ich noch net !  

Sonntag und Montag kann ich leider nicht   aber ihr plant da bestimmt was für die 2 Tage !


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (2. April 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> @Bax
> Conner768 und seine Frau kommt Karfreitag und Samstag zum Biken ja extra zu Besuch  CrazyMTB hab ich auch schon angeschrieben ob sie mit fährt.
> 
> Nur welche Touren wir an den 2 Tagen fahren sollen weiß ich noch net !
> ...



Ja wenn ihr Samstag fahrt, würd ich mitfahren. Und dann halt Montag Katzenbuggl..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (2. April 2007)

@micro: Schade, Freitag und Samstag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## sharky (2. April 2007)

ich stell heut abend kurz nen termin ins LMB ein und poste den link dann hier
läuft - aufgrund terminsituation der odenwald-kerngruppe - auf montag raus


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (2. April 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> ich stell heut abend kurz nen termin ins LMB ein und poste den link dann hier
> läuft - aufgrund terminsituation der odenwald-kerngruppe - auf montag raus



aber dann Katzenbuggel oder?


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2007)

Bax schrieb:


> @micro: Schade, Freitag und Samstag kann ich leider nicht.



irgendwann klappt das schon noch ! Das Jahr ist noch lange !


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> ich stell heut abend kurz nen termin ins LMB ein und poste den link dann hier
> läuft - aufgrund terminsituation der odenwald-kerngruppe - auf montag raus



  und ich bin dann in Heddesheim beim Osterbrunch bei Freunden  na Trail-Knowledge ! Das past doch ! Oder ?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> aber dann Katzenbuggel oder?



Genau.
Bin die Strecke gestern gefahren - mit kleinen Umwegen 68 km. Zum Großteil Trails/Waldwege - macht großen Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. April 2007)

In Vertretung für den Hai hab ich mal den Termin eingestellt: Eintragen!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (2. April 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> und ich bin dann in Heddesheim beim Osterbrunch bei Freunden  na Trail-Knowledge ! Das past doch ! Oder ?



Kannst ja bei mir vorbeischauen

Triebstraße 49 

Und wo bitte ist Neckarelz?


----------



## Micro767 (3. April 2007)

Neckarelz leibt am schönen Neckar ! Ein gaaanz schönes Stück hinter Heidelberg.


----------



## Geistereiche (3. April 2007)

Und Neckarelz ist groooooooß!
Wo in N'elz? Ich versuch's mir vorzumerken, obwohl ich schon wieder irgendwo Osterlamm verspeisen sollte!
Und falls mir bei der Hinfahrt in N'gerach schon die Puste ausgeht?
Mal sehen ob ich's zur Tour schaffe - fand den Spruch mit "Interesse heucheln" net schlecht!
Momentan würde ich zwar eher Interesse "hecheln" aber egal......


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2007)

Also für diejenigen aus Heidelberg und noch weiter: Ihr müßt Euch nur in die S-Bahn setzen und Richtung Mosbach, Osterburken fahren. Der Zug fährt direkt durch. Die erste Mosbacher Haltestelle heißt Mosbach Neckarelz. Da müßt Ihr raus. Direkt am Bahhofsvorplatz ist Sammeln.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. April 2007)

Ist des mim Bike so weit von Heidelberg aus? 

Wieviel Leute gehen bis jetzt mit?


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. April 2007)

Fahrt ihr jetzt Sonntag oder Montag. Könnte an beiden Tagen


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. April 2007)

So wies ausschaut Montag oder? Sharky hat ja den Eintrag auch auf Montag angesetzt...


----------



## Micro767 (3. April 2007)

Also wenn ich von Neckarelz direkt nach Hause fahre, sprich den Neckar Radweg lang fahre sind es 87km bis zu meiner Haustür und es hat 0 Hm


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. April 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich von Neckarelz direkt nach Hause fahre, sprich den Neckar Radweg lang fahre sind es 87km bis zu meiner Haustür und es hat 0 Hm



wo wohnste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2007)

Montag. Sonntags können weder Sharky noch ich.

Von Heidelberg aus sind es ca. 55 km. Die S-Bahn braucht etwa 40 Minuten, aber die hält ja auch ständig an.  
Wenn Du mit dem Rad kommst, unsere Tour mitfährst und abends wieder nach Hause radelst, darfst Du Dir auch ein etwas opulenteres Abendessen gönnen.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. April 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Montag. Sonntags können weder Sharky noch ich.
> 
> Von Heidelberg aus sind es ca. 55 km. Die S-Bahn braucht etwa 40 Minuten, aber die hält ja auch ständig an.
> Wenn Du mit dem Rad kommst, unsere Tour mitfährst und abends wieder nach Hause radelst, darfst Du Dir auch ein etwas opulenteres Abendessen gönnen.




Hm bin grad am überlegen, ob ich S-Bahn fahre oder mim Bike, aber dann noch aufn Katzebuggl, danach bin ich tot. Ich denk ich fahr mit der Bahn, hab grad geschaut, kostet genauso wie ein nomales Ticket.


----------



## Micro767 (3. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> wo wohnste?



Lampertheim


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. April 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Lampertheim



wir könnten uns ja in HD irgendwo treffen und zusammen fahren, wenn du mitgehst. Mein Bikekumpane kommt auch mit


----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> wir könnten uns ja in HD irgendwo treffen und zusammen fahren, wenn du mitgehst. Mein Bikekumpane kommt auch mit



Ich kann doch nur Freitag und Samstag


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (4. April 2007)

Achso schad


----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2007)

zwischen Info für Freitag / Samstag

leider hab ich noch keine 100% Zusage von meinen Freunden ob sie kommen oder nicht, CrazyMTB weis es auch noch nicht genau

fahren werd ich auf alle Fälle 2 Touren bei dem schönen Wetter ! Nur was und wann genau steht halt immer noch nicht fest !

Niemand sonst ne Idee für die 2 Tage ?


----------



## Levty (4. April 2007)

Also das Angebot mit den eher Freeride lastigen Trails um den KS steht immer noch.
Wer mag kann die Himmelsleiter beschnuppern.


----------



## rayc (4. April 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> zwischen Info für Freitag / Samstag
> 
> leider hab ich noch keine 100% Zusage von meinen Freunden ob sie kommen oder nicht, CrazyMTB weis es auch noch nicht genau
> 
> ...



Darfst gerne bei mir am Fr mitfahren.

Start ist 10:00 an der Villa Journal in Jugenheim.
Es geht grob zur Weschnitzquelle.
Dürften so 2500 Hm werden.

Zur Zeit sind wir zu zweit.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (4. April 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Darfst gerne bei mir am Fr mitfahren.
> 
> Start ist 10:00 an der Villa Journal in Jugenheim.
> Es geht grob zur Weschnitzquelle.
> ...



Hey Leute seid vorsichtig! Der Mann hat den WP gewonnen!


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2007)

Bax schrieb:


> Hey Leute seid vorsichtig! Der Mann hat den WP gewonnen!



davor hab ich keine Angst  

aber vor den 2500Hm schon sehr viel mehr !   damit würde ich meine persönliche Bestmarke gleich um 800Hm toppen müssen.

@rayc
besten Dank für die Einladung ! Aber die Tour liegt leider noch weit ausserhalb meiner Kondition und Kraft 

Heute bekomme ich bescheid ob die 2 aus Waldhessen auf besuch kommen werden oder leider doch nicht ! Dann werd ich mal sehen was ich morgen fahren werde.


----------



## rayc (5. April 2007)

Bax schrieb:


> Hey Leute seid vorsichtig! Der



 
Ich beisse nicht (ausser es wird expliziet gewünscht )  und fahre bei Touren kein Renntempo.

So, habe die Runde mal durchgerechnet:
Von Jugenheim über Kuralpe, Riesensarg , Neunkirchner Höhe, Rodenstein  , Reichenberg, Lärmfeuer  nach Weschnitz (Walburgiskapelle) .
Weiter zur Tromm .
Der Rückweg geht über Rimbach, Krehberg, Knoden  , Fürstenlager, Auerbacher Schloss und Alsbacher Schloss.
Das macht 92 km und 2700 Hm. (Dei geilsten Trails habe ich mit 'Daumen' betont)
Falls wir Zeit und Lust haben können wir am Schluss mit Leichtigkeit die 3000 Hm voll machen, wenn wir noch zum Meli hochfahren.

Ich plane etwa 9h Tourzeit. Also gemässigtes Tempo mit einen Einkehrschwung in der Mittagszeit.
Start ist in Jugenheim am Villa Journal (am Brunnen) um 10:00.
Siehe http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...=45&latsec=20&longdeg=8&longmin=38&longsec=10

Wäre das nichts für die 3 Cracks (Martin, Lev, Veloraptor) aus HD?

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2007)

das ist für mich ne 2 Tages Tour ! 

Liest sich sehr gut und ich kenne ja auch schon ein paar der Punkte auf der Route.

Aber ich arbeite an mir, damit das mal klappt !


----------



## rayc (5. April 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> das ist für mich ne 2 Tages Tour !
> 
> Liest sich sehr gut und ich kenne ja auch schon ein paar der Punkte auf der Route.
> 
> Aber ich arbeite an mir, damit das mal klappt !



Hi Mirco,
Wir fahren eigentlich regelmässig Sa, um 14:00 ab Villa Journal/Jugenheim.
Sind meistens Touren mit 1300-1700 Hm.
Darfst dich gerne mal uns anschliessen. 

Ray


----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

hi ray, erst mal gratulation zu deinem winterpokal- triumph!!!

danke für tour- einladung, würde gerne mal euer eck kennen lernen, bin aber ostern über verreist und denke, das werden wir in den nächsten wochen mal nachholen! 

viel spass beim radln und lasst euch von ray nich so hetzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (5. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich drängle mich jetzt einfach mal rein: so am Tisch auf der Karte entsteht gerade eine Tour für morgen, die Frage an euch: wie läßt sich der Weg mit dem gelben *X* von Eberbach Richtung Katzenbuckel fahren? Die Höhenlinien dort scheinen sich sehr zu mögen, so nahe wie die zusammen liegen.  

Oder kennt einer der Wissenden einen alternativen Weg? 

Danke schon mal, Gruß und bunte Ostern,
Qlaus


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2007)

So meine Tourenplanung für morgen steht endlich   etwas spät ich weiß  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4317

Ab Bensheim oder wer etwas später ab Heppenheim mit will ist auch kein Thema

ich schau morgen früh auch noch mal hier im Forum vorbei bevor es losgeht !

Conner768 und seine Frau sind mit von der Tour ! *Und Samstag fahren wir natürlich auch noch mal ne Tour !!!*


----------



## BadChris (5. April 2007)

qlaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich drängle mich jetzt einfach mal rein: so am Tisch auf der Karte entsteht gerade eine Tour für morgen, die Frage an euch: wie läßt sich der Weg mit dem gelben *X* von Eberbach Richtung Katzenbuckel fahren? Die Höhenlinien dort scheinen sich sehr zu mögen, so nahe wie die zusammen liegen.
> 
> ...




Hi qlaus.
Komme aus Eberbach. Du kannst auch die "Alte Dielbacherstraße" in Eberbach hochfahren. Ist ein asphaltweg und lässt sich recht gut treten. Du kommst dann in Unter Dielbach raus. Von dort kannst du dann eine gemütliche Waldautobahn auf den Katzenbuckel nehmen. Das gelbe X sagt mir jetzt garnix. Liegt wohl daran das ich bei biken nicht auf die Markierungen schaue


----------



## qlaus (5. April 2007)

Hallo BadChris,

danke für den Tip, da hätte ich selbst drauf kommen können. Das mit der Waldautobahn wäre eine Option, das spart ein paar Körner.



BadChris schrieb:


> Das gelbe X sagt mir jetzt garnix.



  Kennst Du bestimmt. Das geht and der Ruine Eberbach und der "ehem. Emichsburg" (steht so in der Karte) vorbei, ist vermutlich buggelnunner lustiger.

Da morgen bestimmt so um die 90 km zusammenkommen, und ich vom K'buggel über Salmshütte oder Hohberg wieder ins mittlere Mümlingtal möchte, wird es vermutlich die Warmduscher Variante. 

Danke und Gruß,
Qlaus


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. April 2007)

Das gelbe X ist der Weg, den wir immer fahren, wenn wir von Eberbach aus zum Katzenbuckel wollen. Geht am Waldparkplatz der Burgruine los und führt dann an der Ruine vorbei hoch. Bis zur Ruine ist der Weg teils mühsam, da steil und verblockt, danach läßt sich alles ohne weiteres fahren.


----------



## BadChris (5. April 2007)

Ja dann weis ich welchen weg ihr meint...der macht runter aber mehr spaß


----------



## sharky (6. April 2007)

wer ist denn montag am start?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (6. April 2007)

Ich..


----------



## Levty (6. April 2007)

BadChris schrieb:


> Ja dann weis ich welchen weg ihr meint...der macht runter aber mehr spaß


Grundsätzlich:
Runter macht es IMMER mehr Spaß!


----------



## Micro767 (6. April 2007)

Sorry ! Wenn jemand auf uns gewartet haben sollte !  

Wir waren leider gute 20 Minuten zu spät in Besheim am Bahnhof !

Sorry !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (6. April 2007)

Bin am Montag dabei - vorausgesetzt ich kann mir das Ticket hin und zurück leisten


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. April 2007)

Ãhm. Ich kann mir das Ticket NICHT leisten. â¬ 7,80 (einfach). 

Ich komme mit dem Auto. GibtÂ´s da einen ParkÂ´nÂ´Ride?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. April 2007)

Ja, am Bahnhof gibt's Parkplätze, kein Problem. Falls die kostenpflichtig sein sollten, suchen wir Dir was in unmittelbarer Nähe, daran wird es nicht scheitern.

Muß morgen auch nach HD und hab noch kein Monatsticket.


----------



## qlaus (6. April 2007)

Moin,



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bis zur Ruine ist der Weg teils mühsam, da steil und verblockt, danach läßt sich alles ohne weiteres fahren.



Logisch bin ich doch das gelbe X hoch, die Treppenetappe im Ort bin ich dann lieber neben dem Rad her, die meisten Kehren bis zur Ruine auch.  Danach wurde es wirklich relativ angenehm.

@Geisterfahrer: Du wirst doch bis zur Burg nicht alles fahren, oder?  

Wie auch immer, es war eine schöne Tour, schönes Wetter, schön müde.

Bunte Ostern,
qlaus


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (7. April 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Öhm. Ich kann mir das Ticket NICHT leisten.  7,80 (einfach).
> 
> Ich komme mit dem Auto. Gibt´s da einen Park´n´Ride?



  So teuer? Hab gedacht 3 !

Haste vllt noch zwei Plätze frei?


----------



## Levty (7. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Haste vllt noch zwei Plätze frei?


In das Auto passe zwei Leute und ein Rahmen.
Drei Leute und drei Räder werden knapp =)

Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (7. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> In das Auto passe zwei Leute und ein Rahmen.
> Drei Leute und drei Räder werden knapp =)
> 
> Viel Spaß euch.



Bissl zusammenrücken, bissl quetschen, dann klappt des vielleicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. April 2007)

qlaus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moment! Du bist die Treppen hoch und dann die Serpentinen? Davon hatte ich es eigentlich nicht. Der Weg, den ich meinte, geht am Wanderparkplatz los und ist einiges humaner.

Was Du gefahren bist, dazu gibt es hier einen lustigen Thread. Such mal nach "Easybiker beweist sich" oder "Eberbacher Uphill-Contest". Gibt auch nette Fotos.

Wenn Du da einiges gefahren bist: Respekt!


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> So teuer? Hab gedacht 3 !
> 
> Haste vllt noch zwei Plätze frei?



Ich dachte Du hättest den Preis schon abgecheckt 

Aber Lev hat leider Recht. 3 Bikes, 3 Biker und 1 Ford Fiesta passen nicht zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. April 2007)

qlaus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du IM ort an den treppen hoch bist dann kann man es nicht fahren, zumindest nicht am stück und ohne absteigen. das haben schon einige versucht und es gab da auch schon den legendären uphill contest 

wir fahren meist erst ein stück die straße hoch und dann am burgparkplatz in den wald, da gehts die letzten 50m aber auch fies hoch und noch dazu mit nem ... steinigen untergrund. kann man aber theoretisch fahren, wenn einem net vorher die puste ausgeht


----------



## BadChris (7. April 2007)

@Trial-Knowledge: Schau mal =>Hier<=.

Da könnt ihr euch evtl. zusammen tun, das Ticket24 gilt für bis zu 5 personen. Weis halt nicht ob ihr alle im VRN gebiet wohnt/einsteigt.

=>Hier<=gilt    das Ticket überall.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (7. April 2007)

BadChris schrieb:


> @Trial-Knowledge: Schau mal =>Hier<=.
> 
> Da könnt ihr euch evtl. zusammen tun, das Ticket24 gilt für bis zu 5 personen. Weis halt nicht ob ihr alle im VRN gebiet wohnt/einsteigt.
> 
> =>Hier<=gilt    das Ticket überall.



Super, Danke ! 

Aber was bedeuten die verschiedenen PreisStufen?

 	Preisstufe 0-3:  	5,00        8,50 
	Preisstufe 4-5: 	8,50  	     13,50 
	Verbundgebiet: 	      13,00  	   18,50 

Welches 24 Plus wär des richtige bis nach Mosbach-Neckarelz?


----------



## BadChris (7. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Super, Danke !
> 
> Aber was bedeuten die verschiedenen PreisStufen?
> 
> ...




=>Klick<=



Und =>Hier<= kannst du speziell für dich rechnen

Aber ich denke bis N'elz wäre das für 13 bzw. 18,50(wenn du noch jemand mitnimmst) das richtige


----------



## qlaus (7. April 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> wenn du IM ort an den treppen hoch bist dann kann man es nicht fahren, zumindest nicht am stück und ohne absteigen.



 Danke, das rettet meinen Tag, ich hatte mich schon echt schlecht gefühlt.

Gruß,
qlaus


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. April 2007)

Also, bei dem Ticket24 Plus wÃ¤re ich dabei.

Bis jetzt sind wir ja drei Leute. HeiÃt fÃ¼r jeden â¬ 6,1Periode6 fÃ¼r hin und zurÃ¼ck  Bitte genau abgezÃ¤hlt mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (7. April 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Also, bei dem Ticket24 Plus wäre ich dabei.
> 
> Bis jetzt sind wir ja drei Leute. Heißt für jeden  6,1Periode6 für hin und zurück  Bitte genau abgezählt mitbringen



 

Wo treffen wir uns und wann?


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. April 2007)

7:55 Uhr geht die S-Bahn vom Hauptbahnhof los. D.h. wir sollten uns so um 7:30 Uhr (s.t.) treffen.


----------



## drivingghost (7. April 2007)

Falschfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Moment! Du bist die Treppen hoch und dann die Serpentinen? Davon hatte ich es eigentlich nicht. Der Weg, den ich meinte, geht am Wanderparkplatz los und ist einiges humaner.
> 
> Was Du gefahren bist, dazu gibt es hier einen lustigen Thread. Such mal nach "Easybiker beweist sich" oder "Eberbacher Uphill-Contest". Gibt auch nette Fotos.
> 
> !



Ein paar Fotos: klick


----------



## dox (8. April 2007)

Ich bin morgen bei deer Tour auch mal wieder dabei. 
Sind wir ja doch ne ganze Menge.


----------



## BadChris (8. April 2007)

Ach wisst ihr was, ich geh auch ein bisschen mit. Ganz fertig kann ich sie wahrscheinlich nicht fahren, aber so 2-2,5 Std. hab ich schon Zeit


----------



## sharky (8. April 2007)

BadChris schrieb:


> Ach wisst ihr was, ich geh auch ein bisschen mit. Ganz fertig kann ich sie wahrscheinlich nicht fahren, aber so 2-2,5 Std. hab ich schon Zeit



naja, wenn du schnell bist...   oder nur den katzenbuckel und den rest fährst... aber dann verpasst du das beste!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. April 2007)

Schließ Dich uns doch einfach in N'elz an und klink Dich in Eberbach wieder aus. Dann hast Du die besten Trails mitgemacht. 

Schön, daß das so eine große Gruppe wird.


----------



## BadChris (8. April 2007)

@Geisterfahrer: So hab ich es mir auch gedacht. Ich steig um 8.28 zu den anderen in die S-Bahn und dann schau ich mal wie weit ich es mit euch "aushalte"


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. April 2007)

Fein, also dann bis morgen.


----------



## drivingghost (8. April 2007)

viel spass wünsch ich euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. April 2007)

@ramin
danke 


@all
kann sein dass ich auch in eberbach aussteige, hab gestern ne recht große rennradrunde gedreht und fühle mich wie durch den wolf gedreht, meine ohnehin schon mehrfach operierten knie tun (aufgrund kurzer hose und den niedrigen temperaturen) weh wie die hölle und ich kann nicht garantieren, dass ich bis zum ende dabei bin


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (8. April 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> @ramin
> danke
> 
> 
> ...



Ach des wird schon klappen

@Veloziraptor:

Wo treffen wir uns genau morgen? Vorm Bahnhof, wo die Bank steht?


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. April 2007)

Jupp.


----------



## BadChris (8. April 2007)

Ich bring noch "Anges" hier ausm Forum mit. Hoffe das ist ok


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (8. April 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Jupp.



Alles klar bis um halb 8 dann.


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. April 2007)

Wääääääääääääääääh. ZU FRÜH !!!!!

Schnarch!


----------



## sharky (9. April 2007)

so, schön wars, dann hoffe ich mal, dass alle gut heim gekommen sind 


jens, stellst du noch nen link rein wo wir die bilder finden oder noch besser:
schick sie per mail! dann hat man die verlorene auflösung beim hochladen nicht. meine mailaddi kriegst per PM


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. April 2007)

So angekommen. Jetzt steht da so ne 1 mit zwei Nullen auf meinem Tacho. Ich bin nun auch wirklich gut platt. Respekt an den Herrn Legleiter + Kumpel. Die haben mein knackiges Rennradtempo bis Neckargmünd mitgemacht. Ich bin beeindruckt - und das meine ich ganz ehrlich 

@ sharky: Ich stelle die Bilder online und schicke sie Dir auch zu. Heute abend. Nach dem DÖNER Maxi Menü mit extra viel von ALLEM


----------



## BadChris (9. April 2007)

Hat einer ne Ahnung wie weit es bis nach Eberbach war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (9. April 2007)

eMail ist auch schon unterwegs. Der Upload dauert aber ein bißchen länger


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. April 2007)

Ja, hat Spaß gemacht. Von mir aus können wir gerne bald mal wieder durchstarten.

Bis nach Eberbach dürften das so ungefähr 35-40 km gewesen sein.
Danke nochmal für die "Cerealien im Glas", Rich! Wirklich gespürt hab ich das Weizen so kurz vor dem Bergfeld. Da hat sich dann kurzzeitig der Helm gedreht. Bin aber trotzdem noch gut heimgekommen.

Wie viele Kilometer habt Ihr Heidelberger denn am Schluß auf dem Tacho gehabt?


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. April 2007)

Wie gesagt. Ich hatte 100 km. Kevin und (Name vergessen - sorry) mußten in Neckargmünd aussteigen/ bzw. in die S-Bahn einsteigen. Dafür sind sie aber am Morgen schon von Ladenburg zum HBF geradelt und wahrscheinlich auch wieder zurück - also in summa wahrscheinlich sogar über 100 km.

WIE WEIZEN? Arghhhh. Ich wußte doch. Das Heimradeln hatte nen Harken  Naja, ich hab mir ne Cola gegönnt


----------



## dox (9. April 2007)

Ja war echt net. bin bestimmt jetzt wieder öfters dabei.
Aber dann mim leichteren Bike.


----------



## cubes (9. April 2007)

Geile tour,super guides, tolle leute, super wetter, was will man mehr


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. April 2007)

Beim nächsten Mal: Sonnencreme. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, daß ich die schon brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (9. April 2007)

Hey Sharky. Sämtliche Postfächer wollten das Datenpaket nicht schicken. 

Daher: http://rapidshare.com/files/25128567/Katzenbuckeltour.zip.html


----------



## drivingghost (9. April 2007)

Für die Stollenreifenfraktion


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (9. April 2007)

Hat mir super gut gefallen. Super Guides, super Leute. Würde mich auf eine weitere Tour irgendwann noch mal freuen  

@Veloziraptor:

War selber von mir überrascht, dass ich dein Tempo so lange durchgehalten habe. 

Wir haben von Friedrichsfeld bis nach Heddesheim fast ne 1 Stunde gebraucht, so haben uns die Beine geschmerzt.  

Ich muss aber sagen, meinem Kumpel und mir hat es super viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Geistereiche (10. April 2007)

Ich hab's verpasst, ich hab's verpasst, ich hab's verpasst........so ein Mist!
War wohl aber auch gut so - habe mir am Samstag die Minniburg gegönnt und war überrascht wieviel Berg am Ende von so wenig Puste übrig war.......
VErmuitlich hättet ihr die Runde zweimal fahren können und ich wär's als noch net da! 
Informiert ihr mich trotzdem wenn' s mal wieder etwas ab, um oder in Mosbach gibt?


----------



## Levty (10. April 2007)

Hey Hut ab Leute.
Jens, wie man dich kennt. 100km =)
Ich glaube der Burgenweg ist mal wieder fällig. Evtl. mit Kevin und seinem Kumpel. Also ich hätt Lust, aber dann montiere ich andere Gabel und Reifen ans HT 

Cheers.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey Hut ab Leute.
> Jens, wie man dich kennt. 100km =)
> Ich glaube der Burgenweg ist mal wieder fällig. Evtl. mit Kevin und seinem Kumpel. Also ich hätt Lust, aber dann montiere ich andere Gabel und Reifen ans HT
> 
> Cheers.



Burgenweg... Das ewige Mysterium. 

Ich bin immer dabei. Muß ja endlich mal zur Burg Frankenstein hoch-fahren und nicht schieben.

Kevin und sein Kumpel schaffen das bestimmt auch. Und auch sonst jeder, der sich 3500 hm und 110 km zumutet  Liegt an Dir Lev. Initiiere es doch mal


----------



## Levty (10. April 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Liegt an Dir Lev. Initiiere es doch mal


Nachdem ich die komplette Himmelsleiter D) mim HT bewältigt habe, bin ich dazu berechtigt, würde ich mal sagen.
Mal sehen. Frühstens ü'nächstes Wochenende. Martin und Andy motiviere ich auch noch...


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (10. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die komplette Himmelsleiter D) mim HT bewältigt habe, bin ich dazu berechtigt, würde ich mal sagen.
> Mal sehen. Frühstens ü'nächstes Wochenende. Martin und Andy motiviere ich auch noch...



Wär auch jedenfall dabei

@Veloziraptor

Wenn nicht setz ich mich wieder hinter deinen Windschatten


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. April 2007)

Himmelsleiter? Komplett?

Grrrr. Es geht mir schwer über die Lippen. Aber: DU GOTT


----------



## Levty (10. April 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Himmelsleiter? Komplett?


Jap, von oben bis unten. Nur ein Sturz 
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. April 2007)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Ich hab's verpasst, ich hab's verpasst, ich hab's verpasst........so ein Mist!
> War wohl aber auch gut so - habe mir am Samstag die Minniburg gegönnt und war überrascht wieviel Berg am Ende von so wenig Puste übrig war.......
> VErmuitlich hättet ihr die Runde zweimal fahren können und ich wär's als noch net da!
> Informiert ihr mich trotzdem wenn' s mal wieder etwas ab, um oder in Mosbach gibt?



Ach, das paßt schon. Denke, es konnten alle ganz gut mithalten.

Klar, wirst Du informiert, kann Dir nächstes Mal auch eine PM schreiben.


----------



## Callimero (10. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Burgenweg ist mal wieder fällig.


hallo ihr heidelberger!
ich wär auch dabei! lev schau mal das der alte sack auch mitgeht 

bis die tage

Flo


----------



## Damistam (10. April 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Kevin und (Name vergessen - sorry) mußten in Neckargmünd aussteigen/ bzw. in die S-Bahn einsteigen. Dafür sind sie aber am Morgen schon von Ladenburg zum HBF geradelt und wahrscheinlich auch wieder zurück - also in summa wahrscheinlich sogar über 100 km.



Kein Ding das du mein Namen net mehr kennst 

Nochmal für alle ich bins DER MODDIN *gg* (-> Martin )


@Veloziraptor: Danke für dein Lob


----------



## BadChris (7. Februar 2008)

Wann ist dieses Jahr (2008) eigentlich Ostern?


----------



## rayc (8. Februar 2008)

BadChris schrieb:


> Wann ist dieses Jahr (2008) eigentlich Ostern?



...früh, verdammt früh....

KFr 21.3
Ostern 23.-24.3

Ray


----------

